# Sharks and Kayaks



## Flyin' Ag (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't have a kayak, or target sharks when fishing, but I have seen a lot of posts of guys shark fishing from kayaks. I was wondering what do you do with the shark once you get it to the kayak? Do you cut it off?

Sorry, dumb question from a fly fisherman! Thanks.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Best to cut them off as close to the hook as you can and still be safe. Not worth a major cut to get a hook back.


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Ive done some crazy [email protected] but thats insane!


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

As a good friend of mine always says "Let'm keep the jewelry". Applies to sharks as well, LOL!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Which sharks are you referring to tail chaser?


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Land Sharks?


----------



## hogginhank (Aug 9, 2005)

If you want a little bit of steak meat for the family you can do this:
















This is a Thresher Shark caught in La jolla Cali about 3 miles offshore. I was just there recently and was introduced to kayak fishing offshore and I am HOOKED way big time!! I am currently looking to getting a yak by summer time. I had a thresher hooked up that was a little bigger than this one and it took me for my first "Sliegh Ride"..( I never landed it because it broke me off in the kelp) It was a total adrenaline rush.. I was kind of, ok really scared , of actually landing the shark but those guys made it look easy..I hope to get squared away with a kayak in the next couple of months so I can get into some shark fishing texas style from a kayak..


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

All I have to say is do it!!! I miss my yak . Landed sharks up to 7 feet from mine, just cut the leader as close as you can or dare. The "sleigh ride" is fun!


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

*Shark & Kayaks*

Will be at High Island Saturday. Looks like the wind and surf is cooperating for a good day fishing from the kayak. See you there! I'm assuming you will be there JR?

Crazy Yak


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

JR is fishing stars and strips satuday but said he most likely will be fishing the beach sunday if the weather is good.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I plan on fishing sunday between the piers at High Island. Depending on wind if we surf fish or fish from the kayaks. Stop by, I should be on the beach around eight sunday morning.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Can't fish Sunday unfortunately but I will get the fished primed for you on Saturday! Good luck in the tournament.


----------

